# Oat Malt



## goatherder (23/7/07)

The article on oat malt in the latest Zymurgy got my mouth watering. I'd love to try some but since the article mentions Thomas Fawcett as the source I'm not exactly filled with confidence that I'll get it. Does anyone know if there are any malted oat products available here?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (24/7/07)

here goatherder

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=7576

i loved the article as well

-Phill


----------



## goatherder (25/7/07)

Nice find, thanks!


----------

